

Which online media comapnies will survive the ad recession? - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/10/06/which-online-media-companies-will-survive-the-ad-recession/

======
mixmax
I think this article looks at the media business from the wrong perspective -
they look at the decline in advertising, and extrapolate (guess..) which media
outlets will survive.

Instead you should be looking at the content. My bet is that the ones that
will survive are the ones that have one or more of the following:

\- unique content not bought or syndicated from other sources

\- insightful, interesting, thought provoking content

\- a strong following in the niche they are in, based on content

These can be obtained either the oldfashioned way (journalists) or the web 2.0
way (blogging, mash-ups, what have you) The advertising revenue will go to
quality sites, just like it always has. I seem to remember someone blabbering
on about making something people want, and I think that applies here as well.
:-)

------
speek
Alright, buying ads during a recession is great since everybody else is not
buying ads...

It'll give your company a boost if you buy more that you would usually and
your competitors buy less.

------
Fuca
Actually I think a recession would help the internet ads market.

